# Cheer and Football Portraits



## DeepSpring (Nov 8, 2007)

All comments and critique please

1






2





3





4


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

I wore a jersey with that exact same color scheme, in high school.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi.  Ihtink they are nice but form what i am seeing it seems they could use a bit of sharpening? possibly.  I like the first one - is that the 'grey's anatomy girl'?  lol


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 8, 2007)

lol yup that's her.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Deep Spring,
#1: I think this pose would have turned out nicer if you had stepped to your right a little so you could get more of a side view instead of a straight on view.  
#2: I think this is the best one.  Love how he has the football positioned in his arm. Although to be nitpicky, I may have hidden the nike logo or put it right side up.  Although I'm not really a fan of the red bricks as a background, they actually work somewhat here because they make me think of school more.  But, I would have him move away from them more so they could be more out of focus.  
#3: I'd move both this guy and the next guy away from the bricks as well.  In this one, the harsh highlights on his cheek, nose & neck area take away from the photo.  It's also cropped a bit close for my tastes with his head and arm almost out of the frame.  
#4: I think it's cropped in a bit tight on the sides and I would have preferred him looking into at me.  Also I can't tell for sure, but it almost seems like the bricks are in focus behind him.


----------



## D-50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Im sure you had a reason for choosing the brick wall for the background, but imo it doesn't work for these shots, considering they are football players I would go for a background a but more relevant, possibly on the field or in the locker room.  I think it would be nice to have them pose in front of a textbook football locker (pads, hanging jersey, helmet, etc) make the locker look a bit dirty dark while the player has the light on him, it would look very dramatic. I like the cheerleader picture, the green grass reminds me of a football field even if it was not taken on one.  The focus is great on the cheerleader but I agree that on the players it looks a bit soft.  I feel soft works well for women but not great for football players.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a note, #3 and #4 are out of focus, it looks like you picked up the focus on the brick wall (It is nice and sharp)


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for all the comments. The football pictures weren't really planned. We had a few minutes between the pep rallies so I asked a few of my friends if they wanted to take some shots real fast so we just went to the closest place there was. 

I have to look into ti a little but I have been getting slightly soft images out of my 70-200 f/4. The cheerleader was shot with 50mm f/1.8


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 8, 2007)

IMO the softness seem to work well in #2, also brick walls are not that uncommon in football stadiums, I think they work well as a background


----------

